# Two visa application, which one is valid? first granted or last granted?



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I'm applying for both 175 and 176 visa application. 175 thru Online and 176 thru paper based. My primary interest is on 175. I'm launching 176 app just as a contingency for flagged occupation scenario.


I want to know how the outcome of visa application would be for two cases. I heard two different statements saying that, 

1. once the first visa (176) is approved, CO will straightaway reject the second 175 application when it get assigned to him.

2. I also heard that even though 176 is granted, 175 application can continue its regular journey and case officer may approve 175 in this case, once after 175 is granted 176 will be void.


Just want to hear if anybody personally experienced two visa application scenario and share their experience in this regards.

Thank you all for contribution in this forum, this is an excellent forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Why on earth would you pay double the price for 2 visas when you only get one in the end! 

But each time you get granted a visa it being issued cancels the previous one issued. So if you get a 176 and fail to notify DIAC to cancel your application for the 175 and it is issued you will be left with the 175 only. 

It is your responsiblility to cancel other applications DIAC wont do it for you.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

_shel said:


> Why on earth would you pay double the price for 2 visas when you only get one in the end!
> 
> But each time you get granted a visa it being issued cancels the previous one issued. So if you get a 176 and fail to notify DIAC to cancel your application for the 175 and it is issued you will be left with the 175 only.
> 
> It is your responsiblility to cancel other applications DIAC wont do it for you.


_shel, Thanks for your response. The reason for the double application to safeguard against the flagged occupation risk, refer the below thread for more
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ged-occupations-what-exactly-our-options.html

Can I ask this? your response (last granted visa is valid) is based on your assumption or personally seen this happened to someone?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I would like to know this too. my consultant says, once you have got a PR you can not get another PR.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The last visa granted takes precedence but as I understood it, you cannot lodge 2 PR applications running in parallel. You can withdraw one and lodge another and as Shel has pointed you, you would need to pay a new fee for the new application.


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

the last one is valid and the previous one will be invalid, if you apply a PR and a tourist visa at the same time, tourist visa can cause you to lose the residency if it's granted after you get the PR. Therefore the safe way is to cancel the unwanted applications after the grant ASAP.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

guy22 said:


> the last one is valid and the previous one will be invalid, if you apply a PR and a tourist visa at the same time, tourist visa can cause you to lose the residency if it's granted after you get the PR. Therefore the safe way is to cancel the unwanted applications after the grant ASAP.


But we are talking 175 over 176 here.


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

rgogada said:


> But we are talking 175 over 176 here.


I believe the same thing applies, the latest one will be in effect, however I don't know how the state government feels after your 175 is granted, because it sponsored you and now you no longer have to stay there fore 2 years.

I hold my opinion here, need some experts to answer that


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

You can lodge 2 but the second application has to be a paper application. The system only alows 1 online application.
And yes if you do not cancel the outstanding application once one is granted it will be canceled when your second one is granted.


----------



## Farzaneh60 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there, 
I lodged for visa 475 two month age, and now i am eligible to apply for 175, i want to know that if it is possible to apply for visa 175 at the same time? or should i cancel my previous application?


----------



## rahulanand (Aug 15, 2012)

_shel said:


> You can lodge 2 but the second application has to be a paper application. The system only alows 1 online application.
> And yes if you do not cancel the outstanding application once one is granted it will be canceled when your second one is granted.


Thanks shel for all your efforts.

I am having similar issue. i wish to apply second application to include some dependents. 

but i am not sure how rejections are handled? If second application is rejected if first one was approved what will happen for the visa? will it be effected? 

and will i be banned to apply again?


please suggest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

You are posting on an old thread that no longer applies. If one application is denied the second will surely be denied if based on the same evidence you would only get a ban if the reason for rejection was fraud.


----------



## rahulanand (Aug 15, 2012)

*What happens to the current active visas*

Currently I hold a visa on which i have not included some relatives.

Now these relatives are dependent upon me financially, they are not eligible to separate skill visa applications, thus I was thinking of applying another permanent visa having them included.

Is it possible to apply again a permanent visa(after possessing one) with diff subclass?
If yes then will it cause any issue in my current visa? if the new application has some issues.

Thanks



_shel said:


> You are posting on an old thread that no longer applies. If one application is denied the second will surely be denied if based on the same evidence you would only get a ban if the reason for rejection was fraud.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm sounds possible but dodgy. Did you include these relatives as non migrating dependents in your other application and get medicals and PCC done for them? If not how did you mention them in the application? 

Questions will be asked and their claims of dependence not believed if you did not do that.


----------



## rahulanand (Aug 15, 2012)

*thanks*

That is a valid suggestion. Highly appreciated!

Actually I included them earlier, however removed them as pcc and medicals were asked. I will look in to removal request filled at that time, that what explanation i provided.

Do you think it will impact my current visa in any way?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

It depends on if they are rejected and the reasons for the rejection. If they believe their may be visa fraud occurring you could be stripped of your visa.

They could also be rejected simply because you did not follow visa rules and are nit taking the correct path. They should apply for their own visa with you as their sponsor. 

Who are these relatives and are you now in Australia?


----------



## rahulanand (Aug 15, 2012)

one is my sibling and one is my parent, and I am in australia.

They are also in austrlia on visitor visas.
(second question: can we apply onshore visa to secure bridging visa, while dependent being on visitor)?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try, i cant see you being successful. Do they have any conditions on their visas? And when do they expire? You would need to go through the whole EOI again and they would probably have to leave befire any invite meaning no bridging visa. Then if your visa is rejected you may have to leave also.

You really should have your parent apply for a parent visa with your sibling as dependent to them or you could all be without a visa.


----------

